# HDD LED / LCD Aktivitätsanzeige - Server



## norse (5. Juli 2012)

*HDD LED / LCD Aktivitätsanzeige - Server*

Halli Hallo!

Für mein aktuelles Projekt habe ich folgende Problemstellung:

Bisher hatte mein Server für jede HDD eine eigene Statusanzeige (Zugriff + Festplatte Läuft/Läuft nicht)
Nun Wechsel ich aber Gehäuse + Board, möchte aber diese Funktion nicht verlieren!
Das ganze würde ich gerne über ein LCD Display bewerkstelligen, da ein selbstbau anzeige nach meinem aktuellen Wissensstand nicht ohne Probleme ist. 

Activity-LED für SATA-Wechselrahmen: Ja es geht!!!

Nun ein LCD Display hätte die Vorteile das ich mir mehr als nur die reine Aktivität der Festplatten anzeigen lassen könnte.
z.B. CPU last, Netzwerklast, Ram auslastung, etc.!

Nun ein paar Fragen:
-Womit relaisierbar? Habe diverse LCDs durchsucht, aber bisher nichts gefunden was mir gefallen will, höchstens das hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ssourcenmonitor-die-ersten-konzeptbilder.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/170960-project-xperience.html



Ich hoffe hier können sich ein paar LCD-Spezialisten mal melden und ein paar tipps geben. Zum einen halt welche Displays machen für mich sinn und wie sieht es softwareseitig aus. Möchte natürlich nur ungern unzählige Programme auf meinem Server laufen lassen, er soll schon möglichst Sauber sein.


----------

